# oh man, I think these 2 mj is males



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I do see their early stage of flowering,  and  I just grinding my teeths I think i got 2 males plants,  but again its early , might go for female that way but it look like male haha

if its male, how can I grow it to make buds just like jorge did

he grew males seedless and has buds on males its amazing  anyone know ?

I would like to learn new ways with mj than just to farm it     

please correct me about their sexes, and possible how to grow it like jorge did grew buds on males?

:stoned:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 17, 2008)

Too blurry to tell sex.

Males do not 'Flower', they grow pollen sacks.

A hermie can flower (male and female plant)

Males do not produce seeds.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

dangbit my gf has the digtial camera and is out of town till tommorrow  or today I believe I see the sacks this moring  yes you are right about flowering, just that I said it s early flowering stage,  but not really flowering as femmine do.   I thought males does produce seeds  in my past when i grew males,  it has alot alot of seeds cuz i has females around,  I didnt learn to remove the males until 5 years ago  someone explained me about mother plants and how to deal with it..


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

hermine? what that? I gotta learn more about that I has to learn hard ways around for years...  teach me please



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Too blurry to tell sex.
> 
> Males do not 'Flower', they grow pollen sacks.
> 
> ...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 17, 2008)

a hermie is a plant with both male pollen sacks and budz, they are no good. unless its the only plant you have. but then it will be budz full of seeds. and the seeds will be no good. hope that makes sense


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 17, 2008)

And males don't have the seeds in them even if there are females around. They pollinate the females and cause the fems to have seeds... What you thought were seeds were probably the pollen sacks...


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

thats is really intz, yes I do see seeds in females  even few when males is not around, that does make sense,  dawg I hate giving out bad infos   if there is any error posting i made  please correct me  and on that post,  thank you...  yep that does make sense,  again, I learned hard way, and I trutly appericate yall teaching, I am here to learn too I am not alone let voice to be heard....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 17, 2008)

anytime you need some help you just let us know.. thats what we're all here for. to help and learn.. if you don't make mistakes its hard to learn.


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 17, 2008)

> thats is really intz, yes I do see seeds in females even few when males is not around



The females shouldn't have any seeds at all if they were not around males during the flowering stages?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2008)

Papa is growing outside, its easy to get a plant or 2 pollinated by someone elses males growing half a mile down the road even if you pull all your males before they open pollen sacks.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Papa is growing outside, its easy to get a plant or 2 pollinated by someone elses males growing half a mile down the road even if you pull all your males before they open pollen sacks.


 
Or he could of had a hermi plant in his females.


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, good point


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hermies are no good either way...all of the world should put an end to hermies...imo i'd rather have a male as a hermie


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 11, 2008)

How did they turn out?? were they males? Also, were they from seed or cuts. I could be wrong but I dont think cuts from a female plant can turn male if there are no males around.


----------



## blondeboy (May 23, 2009)

I'm certain that females have 7 leafs, while males only have 5 leafs.  When the plant gets about 2 feet tall, the outer leafs develop.  After a while, the newly developed leafs from female plants grow 2 extra tinny leafs at the bottom portion of the leaf.  Yet I'm not a pro and I could be wrong, but that's how I've always could tell early on in the plant's life.  Please correct me if I'm wrong about this.


----------



## dr_toker81 (May 23, 2009)

males can also have a 7 leaf cluster, although i dont think he wants to wait that long to find out.. by then the pollen will be spread.. its best to sex early and avoid that..


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2009)

Male.

Welcome to the forum Blondeboy 

I see you have lots of reading to do 

I have had 9 fingered males.

eace:

P.s.

Look at the dates 



> 07-17-2008


----------

